# New, young trapper needs help.....



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Sounds like he could use any / all advice we can provide. He emailed me direct a couple of days ago, but I am not qualified to speak about trapping. Could any of you guys reach out to him?

I just saw his new post on his blog....

http://www.predatortalk.com/blogs/newbee15/192-need-help-strt-trapping.html

If I knew my head from a hole in the ground when it came to trapping, I would gladly help. But I am just starting myself...


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Looks like some of you guys have already tried to help... thanks a lot....

http://www.predatortalk.com/blogs/n...r-needs-help-before-season-starts-thanks.html


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

I PM him about www.wildlifepro.net they also have a podcast on itunes.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

I have a few traps I could let go. Mostly #1's for rat trapping and maybe a few conibears, perhaps a stretcher or two.

Have him PM me.


----------



## buck#1 (Mar 14, 2010)

I traped a long time ago but my advice is to get a good trapping book like fur trappers of AMERICA.


----------



## WattsWild (Aug 2, 2011)

I'd give it a shot!


----------



## AKtrapper (Oct 11, 2011)

I put a post on his blog that I'd be willing to help out...had a few ?'s for him....just waiting for him to get back to me...


----------



## eshunter86 (Feb 17, 2010)

im not an expert by any means but i'll gladly pass on any info i have that might help and point him in the right direction. just have him pm me, might be a few days before i can get back to him though given my current location.


----------

